# Copper Pots with Cast Iron or Brass Handles



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

While looking at possible choices for some new pots, I saw that some copper cookware, even the same pots from the same company, are available with cast iron or brass handles. What is the advantage of one handle material over the other?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Are you sure they were cast iron? When certain dissimilar metals are in contact with one another for an extended period something called Galvanic Action takes place and pitting and corrosion occurs at the contact site. This is particularly true with ferrous metals (iron.) Brass is neutral and typically does not react with other metals. plumbers use what's called a dielectric coupling when they join iron and copper pipes. It has a neoprene insert to keep the two metals apart. 

Does anybody really care about this stuff?:talk: 

Anyway, if it really is a cast iron handle on a copper pot I would be very suspicious of it. The brass is a safer bet. Now that I think of it, it may be cast aluminum (another safe metal) and not cast iron. In that case it's a question of aesthetics. 

Jock


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Jocks right brass handles are a safer bet. Cast iron sounds a little strange unless its one of the old cast iron skillets.

Regards Rook


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

The pots are copper with either iron or bronze, not brass, handles. I goofed on the bronze, but not on the iron. Does that change anything?

Shel


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

For my 35th Birthday my wife bought me a set of six from Atelier du Cuivre/Villedieu Les Poeles. I just looked at the original cataloge and they have two types of handles available. Cast Iron and bronze.

My personal set has the cast iron handles. The pans themselves are stainless steel lined 3mm copper but are also offered in a 2.5mm thickness. These handles stay cooler while doing a reduction better than any other cookware I have ever used. I have also never noticed an adverse reaction between the copper and the iron and I have had them for 10 years now. They do offer a tin lined 2 and 2.5mm copper pan with iron handles and a 1.8 and 2mm stainless lined with the bronze handle. IMHPO the stainless is really nice and add the iron handles and the extra thickness in copper and you have one heluva great pan.

From working with the Mauviel copper with the stainless/iron/bronze/brass handles in restaurants I prefer the cast iron over all others. But I prefer the pans I have for personal use over the Mauviel. The brass handles break too easily can discolor with extensive cleaning and because of this it does leave oxidation on your hands from time to time and they conduct radiant heat to easily, although the the bronze is not bad. The stainless is way too slick and offers no form of grip adhesion. That's what is reall nice about the Cast Iron. The casting leaves pits and that gives the grip stability.

Here is a link to the translated site for the copper pans I own


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I have several fine old heavy Mauviel tinned copper saucepans. Both have cast iron handles. I find that they get pretty hot, but not as quickly as say the brass handles on my Castle Copper, or Copper Chef pans.


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

I've been using the Mauviel pans for about six years now and the handles look like cast iron or bronze, not sure, they are warm to handle on my electric range when cooking in the medium to slightly higher range, if I'm on high, like when bringing liquids up to boil, then they are too hot to touch. I also have a omlet pan with a brass handle and it's always plenty hot. 

I went shopping to buy a new 12" Mauviel copper skillet at Christmas with the full intention of getting one with the newer stainless handle and found it to be very uncomfortable and hard to handle so once again got the more comfortable cast handle, which is always warm but the skillet cooks so beautifully with the burner never set above about 6.5 on a 1-10 heat range that I've never had to use a heating pad to lift it off the burner.

Mauviel stainless lined copper pans rock...well with everything but the price.
Jannie...PS I'm a newbee here and an avid home cook.


----------

